# asparagus



## ratrap (Mar 21, 2007)

Help, does anybody have a good way of grilling Asparagus ????


----------



## jdot7749 (Dec 1, 2008)

Blanche it for about 5 minutes in salted boiling water. Take it out and pour in icy water. Let it come to room temp and pour melted butter over it, salt and pepper lightly and grill on med hot grill until tender.


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Toss em in extra virgin olive oil, cracked pepper, and sea salt. Throw em on the grill, they don't need too long. I like mine a little crispy.

Also, try wrapping them in bacon, three or four at a time. Below is a link to a recipe I tried recently. The sauce she describes worked really well. I over cooked em, but they were still good. Enjoy!

http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-asparagus-bundles-with-spicy-dipping-sauce


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

LongTallTexan said:


> Toss em in extra virgin olive oil, cracked pepper, and sea salt. Throw em on the grill, they don't need too long. I like mine a little crispy.
> 
> Also, try wrapping them in bacon, three or four at a time. Below is a link to a recipe I tried recently. The sauce she describes worked really well. I over cooked em, but they were still good. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-asparagus-bundles-with-spicy-dipping-sauce


x2. rs


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I take 3 at a time and wrap them in bacon. Hit the pit with them and they are a winner at my house


----------



## jmercer (Sep 29, 2008)

pour some italian dressing over them and grill to desired doneness...


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I toss them in EVOO, lemon juice and Penzey's Greek Seasoning in a ziplock bag. Let them marinate for about 20 mins then toss on the grill. I put the stalk end over direct heat and the tips away from the flame.


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

ratrap, everything said so far in this thread is a "winner" . Watever you use, the asparagas needs moisture while cooking, that's why 2coolers are suggesting EVOO, Bacon, Dressings, and Butter. This helps to build a flavor profile and keeps the asparagas from drying out during the cooking process. Grilling 'em is a quick way to ensure flavor and nutrition , if you are concerned about nutrition, then easy on the 
pork fat and butter and substitue garlic. It's all good !!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Brew said:


> I toss them in EVOO, lemon juice and Penzey's Greek Seasoning in a ziplock bag. Let them marinate for about 20 mins then toss on the grill. I put the stalk end over direct heat and the tips away from the flame.


x2 but adding fresh cracked pepper and sea salt. I put mine on the grill wrapped in foil on the bottom burner (low) while the steaks are cooking on high heat. In most cases they are Al-Dente when steaks are ready.


----------



## NWW (Feb 22, 2005)

My personal preference has been to drizzle Pecan Oil on the Asparagus and then sprinkle lightly with lemon pepper and grill over a hot bed of Mesquite coals. Even my 3 & 4 year old eat Asparagus now.


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I make this recipe regularly.. It is the best I have tried.. .If you don't have green peppercorns substitute capers.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...reen-peppercorn-vinaigrette-recipe/index.html

Tate


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

I love them grilled...tried to smoke some once and it was a really bad idea.

Grilling good...smoking them waaayy bad.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

LongTallTexan said:


> Toss em in extra virgin olive oil, cracked pepper, and sea salt. Throw em on the grill, they don't need too long. I like mine a little crispy.
> 
> Also, try wrapping them in bacon, three or four at a time. Below is a link to a recipe I tried recently. The sauce she describes worked really well. I over cooked em, but they were still good. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-asparagus-bundles-with-spicy-dipping-sauce


 And add a little garlic.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Marinate in worchestershire and soy sauce then add some garlic sea salt just before grilling.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

asparagus makes your pee smell funny


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

LongTallTexan said:


> Toss em in extra virgin olive oil, cracked pepper, and sea salt. Throw em on the grill, they don't need too long. I like mine a little crispy.


Yes, but also sprinkle them with grated parmesan cheese as soon as you take them off. It sort of melts and is awesome!


----------



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)

EVOO and Tony's. A few minutes on the grill and they are done. Smaller ones are better.


----------



## pkaintx (Aug 16, 2004)

LongTallTexan said:


> Toss em in extra virgin olive oil, cracked pepper, and sea salt. Throw em on the grill, they don't need too long. I like mine a little crispy.
> 
> Also, try wrapping them in bacon, three or four at a time. Below is a link to a recipe I tried recently. The sauce she describes worked really well. I over cooked em, but they were still good. Enjoy!
> 
> http://www.marthastewart.com/recipe/bacon-wrapped-asparagus-bundles-with-spicy-dipping-sauce


Dog poop wrapped in bacon is good!!


----------



## Enviroman (Jul 20, 2005)

This is one of my favorites. Never had anyone not like it!
1 pound fresh asparagus 
3 tablespoons lemon juice 
1/4 cup olive oil 
2 clove garlic, minced
1 1/2 teaspoons dill weed
salt and freshly ground pepper, to taste 

Remove the bottom third of the asparagus (woody parts of the stalk) and discard. Place asparagus in casserole dish. Add remaining ingredients. Marinate at least 1 hour, turning frequently. 
Place skewers through the middle of the asparagus spears, or place spears in a greased grill basket. Grill over hot coals until tender but still crunchy. Garnish with diced red bell peppers and lemon slices.


----------



## REBB357 (Mar 21, 2006)

THE BEST THING TO PUT ON ASPARAGUS IS D&R SPICE! PUT IT ON THEM WITH A LITTLE VIRGIN OIL, WRAP THEM IN FOIL AND COOK ON THE PIT FOR ABOUT 12 MINUTES. THE BEST I'VE EVER HAD. THE GUYS WHO MAKE THAT STUFF ARE REALLY GOOD GUYS...


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

essayons75 said:


> asparagus makes your pee smell funny


This is true. I used to love asparagus until I realized this. I can't eat it anymore. Must be a mental thing


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

Funny, I've never really cared what my pee smells like. For that matter, neither has anyone else...

On the menu;
peppercorn tuna steak, with dill infused butter, lobster tail, bacon wrapped asparagus, and cucumber salad. mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## mthieme (May 23, 2006)

olive oil and a little garlic salt....great and easy


----------

